

Doomsrc.txt (released 13 years ago today) - mdg
http://pastebin.com/4zppKGDL

======
mdg
The original link is ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/source/doomsrc.txt , but
I assume HN denies ftp links.

